
Peter Thiel said to be weighing options to invest in Chinese startups - jger15
https://www.dealstreetasia.com/stories/peter-thiel-chinese-startups-102413/
======
ryanmercer
Doesn't surprise me. YC has been mentioned in the news every few months for a
year or two now as looking into it too. China has a huge up and coming Silicon
Valley 2: Electric Boogaloo.

There's a LOT of talent there, there's a different culture there (which, in
theory, could result in different ideas that would be marketable both there
and abroad), there's plenty of opportunity for investing.

